# Visitor visa questions



## aussie02 (May 16, 2013)

Hi,

I have a friend who would like to visit me in Australia.

She lives in Malaysia but is only a Vietnamese citizen.

She is legally married in Malaysia but that relationship fell apart ages ago. As such she no longer has any contact with this person.

On the visa (subclass 600) form.

Does she need to list this partner on Question 25 *Part C - Family NOT travelling to Australia with you?*

How would we fill in question 19 *What is the purpose of your stay in your current location and what is your visa status?*

She went there to marry, but that fell apart, so is now living and working there.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I would mention the partner and make a note of the fact that they are separated permanently. At Question 19: just write working and living there (permanently).


----------



## aussie02 (May 16, 2013)

If she does not know his address (and even dob) is it ok to leave that blank?

Thanks


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Your friend is from a high risk country, she is married and leaving that person behind on a visit to Australia to meet a friend. "Q25 is security to return!" as I have found out. I would not lie but, use it as an advantage. I also would not mention any relationship if it exists - they have not asked you for it - it works against you.

Don't lie - be honest. They will not call for a explanation.

The Migration Act 1958 provides that a decision may be made on an application at any time on the basis of the available documentation and without any further reference to the applicant.

Find a copy of (PAM3) that is how your application is meant to be accessed. Read it, it's not long and supply all evidence to that - not just the checklist.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If he's legally still her husband she has to declare him as family, but as CCMS has said she can make a note that they are permanently separated. For his address, I'd put "Unknown" and again make a note that they have had no contact since xxxx year.


----------

